# lyft why do you suck



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Lyft you always suck


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

There will be people who will abuse the system. Nothing we can do about it. When I did black car this couple fit in their entire closet in my gx60. I wish I had a picture to show you. Took like 20 min to fit it all in.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Lyft you always suck
> View attachment 501065
> View attachment 501066
> View attachment 501067


Assholes They should have paid you out of LYFT's coffers for providing good customer service. This is called 'treating your drivers properly.'
Recommendation: Shuffe a few LYFT pax as payment lost.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> ASsholes. They should have paid you out of LYFT's coffers for providing good customer service. This is called 'treating your drivers properly.'
> Recommendation: Shuffe a few LYFT pax as payment lost.


I shuffle most of them
The rider was going where I wanted to go


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

That's funny that they literally just told me the opposite. They told me they could not adjust a fair because the passenger had not been charge. Had they been charged, they could have adjusted the fare. It's all straight out lies because my passenger in fact was charged something because I got paid $5.69. You should have told them, If they can't adjust things once a passenger is charged, then how do these customers complain and get free rides or get credits on the ride?

You should have flipped the script on them and told them by not giving the passenger ride I would have been letting down the community and you told me I cannot do that😅


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Lyft is ghetto.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Don't let down the community!
Remember, we work for free.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Shuffe a few LYFT pax as payment lost.


Since Gr*yft* cut the no-show fee, shuffling Gr*yft* is not profitable unless you are doing bicycle shuffles.


----------



## selfemployed (Jul 19, 2020)

Did you provide Lyft with evidence such as videos? Like the other commenter said, otherwise everybody would be doing this. How does Lyft know if you're telling the truth or you're just gypping them?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Since Gr*yft* cut the no-show fee, shuffling Gr*yft* is not profitable unless you are doing bicycle shuffles.


News to me


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

They keep cutting me off. 

Dude canceled after i started the trip. They won't pay me.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I have seen this as well.
I will just call support collect my cancel fee and move on.
I will take them for a 20 dollar up front tip.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

This is yet another reminder to not expect U/L to help you with anything. You need to control your own destiny.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> Lyft you always suck


Amazing how
Computer Algorithms 
communicate with humans
so convincingly


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

You should have taken the 5$ cancel fee or let the pax pay cash money upfront.
What if you had 1 pax and told Lyft that you had 6? Then it becomes he said she said Judge Judie problem.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

This has been their policy for a long time. They used to be like Uber adjust the fair up if the customer books the wrong ride. But now they want us to “teach” they are customers. They told me as much. 

It’s the same thing with a pool ride. If the rider books a pool ride and puts down one passenger and there’s really two, you can’t just change the number of riders. Your options are to drive as a one passenger ride or cancel.

When they first implemented that it was a big surprised. One day it went from being able to change the number of riders to only be able to cancel. That happened to me with a few riders and they got really upset. I had to call 911 because of one of them. So I called up Support and ask them about it. They said they want their riders to learn to put down the right number


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I do X and Comfort.
Once I got 2 passengers with 2 big suitcases, I could fit it, on the back seat, I didn't, I told them to order an XL.


----------



## selfemployed (Jul 19, 2020)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> This has been their policy for a long time. They used to be like Uber adjust the fair up if the customer books the wrong ride. But now they want us to "teach" they are customers. They told me as much.
> 
> It's the same thing with a pool ride. If the rider books a pool ride and puts down one passenger and there's really two, you can't just change the number of riders. Your options are to drive as a one passenger ride or cancel.
> 
> When they first implemented that it was a big surprised. One day it went from being able to change the number of riders to only be able to cancel. That happened to me with a few riders and they got really upset. I had to call 911 because of one of them. So I called up Support and ask them about it. They said they want their riders to learn to put down the right number


This is an entirely different problem than what OP stated. I have always been able to change the number of passengers for pool so I don't know what you're talking about. The OP's complaint is really unresolvable. Does Lyft just believe what he says? If things worked like how OP expects. how many times and how many drivers do you think will be lying about shit everyday


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

selfemployed said:


> This is an entirely different problem than what OP stated. I have always been able to change the number of passengers for pool so I don't know what you're talking about. The OP's complaint is really unresolvable. Does Lyft just believe what he says? If things worked like how OP expects. how many times and how many drivers do you think will be lying about shit everyday


Sorry I left out where I offered dash cam proof


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

selfemployed said:


> This is an entirely different problem than what OP stated. I have always been able to change the number of passengers for pool so I don't know what you're talking about. The OP's complaint is really unresolvable. Does Lyft just believe what he says? If things worked like how OP expects. how many times and how many drivers do you think will be lying about shit everyday


It would be pretty easy to go into both the drivers account in the passengers account to see if there's a history of this. Clearly if there's a driver who's maybe had one or two upgrades in the four years they've been driving, chances are they aren't lying about it. Instead of having a driver's team in a Riders team, perhaps it should be one team so they can document both accounts whenever there's an issue. Plus why shouldn't they "just believe" what the driver says? They "just believe" what the passengers say and we have a lot more to lose than the passengers do. Our income is on the line versus them switching to another form of transportation


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

selfemployed said:


> This is an entirely different problem than what OP stated. I have always been able to change the number of passengers for pool so I don't know what you're talking about. The OP's complaint is really unresolvable. Does Lyft just believe what he says? If things worked like how OP expects. how many times and how many drivers do you think will be lying about shit everyday


With Lyft do you used to be able to call up and say I just drove an ax ride but it was really an XL because there were more than four passengers. They would adjust it up. Now they don't. Now they tell you to either drive it as is and smile or cancel.

When pool rides come back you'll see what I'm saying with Lyft, if the rider puts down one you can't change it to two.

Oh yeah, and with Uber if I drive an X ride but it's really an XL I just go into the app and indicate that and they immediately adjust the fare up without it even being reviewed. That doesn't happen very often so I don't do it very often. I'm sure if I abused it it wouldn't work that way for me.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Oh yeah, and with Uber if I drive an X ride but it's really an XL I just go into the app and indicate that and they immediately adjust the fare up without it even being reviewed. That doesn't happen very often so I don't do it very often. I'm sure if I abused it it wouldn't work that way for me.


 now with the new flat-rate surge, it's better just to cancel . The surges don't convert over properly. I learned my lesson the first time with that one and haven't converted one over since LOL


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> now with the new flat-rate surge, it's better just to cancel . The surges don't convert over properly. I learned my lesson the first time with that one and haven't converted one over since LOL


I think what you're saying is this. This situation is happened to me. I get an X ride and a surge. It really should be an XL ride. I request the XL price and they say that if they give me the XL price will be less money.

Obviously what they are comparing is an X ride plus the surge to an XL ride without the surge.

That's not the way it should work. An XL ride plus the surge would be more than an X ride plus the surge.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I think what you're saying is this. This situation is happened to me. I get an X ride and a surge. It really should be an XL ride. I request the XL price and they say that if they give me the XL price will be less money.
> 
> Obviously what they are comparing is an X ride plus the surge to an XL ride without the surge.
> 
> That's not the way it should work. An XL ride plus the surge would be more than an X ride plus the surge.


That too. They would try that shit with me too. However I was talking about, when you have an X ride on an active surge that converts over to pay a higher amount. When support adjusts that fare to an XL, they give you the difference of the base rates plus just the flat rate surge dollar amount or if they do pay you a converted amount, it was your original converted amount given on the X fare. they don't adjust the converted surge properly to reflect accurately what you would have been paid had it been properly requested as an XL. If that makes any sense. I I know I'm not explaining it very well LOL


----------

